# Nina found a ?Centipede



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No idea but it had lots of little legs... Nina made a friend 

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums...9F41052-5365-0000055148EA341C_zps9e3e5f64.mp4


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is so funny. I love how she paws at it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's so cute! I love her!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha so cute, did it survive the playful paws of the ballerina??x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha so cute, did it survive the playful paws of the ballerina??x


It did actually!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - you see Ralph would of wrecked it, I tried to Introduce him to one if the tortoises today.... But he just shoved it about with his nose whilst I had a tight hold of his collar. I can't trust him


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just love her pawing away at it, its amazing she didn't eat it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey did both tortoises come out of hibernation?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake needs a girlfriend like Nina to protect him from all the big scary bugs. He would have barked like crazy and run for the hills.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute love the paw and how she jumps back. Molly is scared of flies but not sure about something like that. At least she didn't eat you and kiss you after


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She's so cute! I love her!



Exactly! Love her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Nina is such a beautiful looking poo and so gentle too.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> No idea but it had lots of little legs... Nina made a friend
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums...9F41052-5365-0000055148EA341C_zps9e3e5f64.mp4


Probably a millipede (I'm not called RangerC for nothin'). Centipedes scoot away really fast.

Shame she didn't eat it - good protein ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Probably a millipede (I'm not called RangerC for nothin'). Centipedes scoot away really fast.
> 
> Shame she didn't eat it - good protein ...


Ha very funny


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh Chris, have googled them. Think it was a black millipede. Gross! It was wriggling. She just left it after a while... I'm glad she didn't eat it. I put it outside!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A second blatent case of insect torture on here! First it was Marzi with the spider, now Chris wanting the innocent millipede eaten. Have you people no scruples?  James and the Giant Peach anyone?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> A second blatent case of insect torture on here! First it was Marzi with the spider, now Chris wanting the innocent millipede eaten. Have you people no scruples?  James and the Giant Peach anyone?


I rescued it!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good for you Ruth, ignore these insect hating ladies!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I rescued it!!!


What was it doing lounging around your lounge in the first place?? x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sooooo cute!!!! Loved that video! When Sami was 9 months he went for a millipede and it wrapped itself around his nose! He went besek running and finally (after giving it a good bucking ride) he rubbed it off in the grass! Now when he sees one he keeps a very safe distance! Just does a lot of pretend diving at it and barking. lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> What was it doing lounging around your lounge in the first place?? x


It probably came in on one of the 8 paws!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Good for you Ruth, ignore these insect hating ladies!


Just a minor point - spiders aren't insects 

Nina is just lovely


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Touché Marzi!  

Let me rephrase that to ignore these arthropod(ic?) hating ladies.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Just a minor point - spiders aren't insects
> 
> Nina is just lovely


She's such a gentle girly girl. She still smells like popcorn too


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Touché Marzi!
> 
> Let me rephrase that to ignore these arthropod(ic?) hating ladies.


I Don't hate them, I just look on it as part of the food Chain.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I Don't hate them, I just look on it as part of the food Chain.


DO YOU EAT SPIDERS??  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There was an old lady who swallowed a fly....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

According to a radio show I heard we'll all be eating arthropods in the near future so Chris is just a bit ahead of the rest of us.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> According to a radio show I heard we'll all be eating arthropods in the near future so Chris is just a bit ahead of the rest of us.


I watched this... Michel Roux Jnr presented a show about it here! Meal worm burgers. Yucky!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> I watched this... Michel Roux Jnr presented a show about it here! Meal worm burgers. Yucky!


But a good source of protein.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

And much better for the environment. Bug protein takes a third of the energy to produce than anthropod protein. (or something like that).


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley had a battle with a fat bee today, it was stuck on his paw at one stage but before I could get to it he was trying to eat it! I pulled it off the muzzle hair right by his lip, not quite dead, put it somewhere Dudley couldn't reach, but again may have been kinder to squish it by then! kept an eye on Dudley for a while in case he was stung (be surprised if not), but all seems ok.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

could not watch the video...I am terrified of centipedes....
Lady does like to play with a fly when she manages to catch them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> could not watch the video...I am terrified of centipedes....
> Lady does like to play with a fly when she manages to catch them


Don't worry - it was a millipede  and it lived to tell the tale x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> could not watch the video...I am terrified of centipedes....
> Lady does like to play with a fly when she manages to catch them


Forgot to say how gorgeous and cute Nina looks in the video, Amanda just imagine she is playing with a little bit of brown wool then watch it! you really can't see the bug clearly but Nina is so cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Don't worry - it was a millipede  and it lived to tell the tale x


OMG! WORSE!!!!! EEEEEEK!!!!
I cant do it!
I am sure Nina is adorable...but eeek!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> OMG! WORSE!!!!! EEEEEEK!!!!
> I cant do it!
> I am sure Nina is adorable...but eeek!


It's worth a watch Amanda! She's the cutest!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, I watched we bought a zoo yesterday....so I mustered up my 20 seconds of courage, and just wantched it....Dawn you were right couldnt really tell it was a bug thank goodness!!! 
Nina was very very adorable!!! like when she would paw the air. so cute.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is odd, you bought a zoo even though you are terriifed of bugs? You don't seem like a good zoo owner prospect to me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This is odd, you bought a zoo even though you are terriifed of bugs? You don't seem like a good zoo owner prospect to me.


Ha - She WATCHED I bought a zoo!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is we bought a zoo a movie or a tv show?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

fairlie said:


> Is we bought a zoo a movie or a tv show?


It's a movie! with Matt Damon, based on a true story about a UK zoo, but it is set in the USA.
really cute movie. I cried....but that is not hard


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nina is absolutely lush. Loved the paw waving, and the little jump backwards. She is so pretty. Have just set the sky box up to record David Attenboroughs Secret World of Creepy Crawlies. Hopefully will be fascinating rather than grossing me out!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Don't worry - it was a millipede  and it lived to tell the tale x


Millipedes are vegetarians so no chance of them taking a bite out of you Amanda.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RangerC said:


> Millipedes are vegetarians so no chance of them taking a bite out of you Amanda.


hahah well that is nice to know, however being a vegetarian wont stop it from crawling on me! EEEEEEEK!!!!


----------

